# A Letter to All Who Voted for George W. Bush from Michael Moore



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Copied directly from Michael Moore's website.....

To All My Fellow Americans Who Voted for George W. Bush:

On this, the fourth anniversary of 9/11, I'm just curious, how does it feel?

How does it feel to know that the man you elected to lead us after we were attacked went ahead and put a guy in charge of FEMA whose main qualification was that he ran horse shows?

That's right. Horse shows.

I really want to know -- and I ask you this in all sincerity and with all due respect -- how do you feel about the utter contempt Mr. Bush has shown for your safety? C'mon, give me just a moment of honesty. Don't start ranting on about how this disaster in New Orleans was the fault of one of the poorest cities in America. Put aside your hatred of Democrats and liberals and anyone with the last name of Clinton. Just look me in the eye and tell me our President did the right thing after 9/11 by naming a horse show runner as the top man to protect us in case of an emergency or catastrophe.

I want you to put aside your self-affixed label of Republican/conservative/born-again/capitalist/ditto-head/right-winger and just talk to me as an American, on the common ground we both call America.

Are we safer now than before 9/11? When you learn that behind the horse show runner, the #2 and #3 men in charge of emergency preparedness have zero experience in emergency preparedness, do you think we are safer?

When you look at Michael Chertoff, the head of Homeland Security, a man with little experience in national security, do you feel secure?

When men who never served in the military and have never seen young men die in battle send our young people off to war, do you think they know how to conduct a war? Do they know what it means to have your legs blown off for a threat that was never there?

Do you really believe that turning over important government services to private corporations has resulted in better services for the people?

Why do you hate our federal government so much? You have voted for politicians for the past 25 years whose main goal has been to de-fund the federal government. Do you think that cutting federal programs like FEMA and the Army Corps of Engineers has been good or bad for America? GOOD OR BAD?

With the nation's debt at an all-time high, do you think tax cuts for the rich are still a good idea? Will you give yours back so hundreds of thousands of homeless in New Orleans can have a home?

Do you believe in Jesus? Really? Didn't he say that we would be judged by how we treat the least among us? Hurricane Katrina came in and blew off the facade that we were a nation with liberty and justice for all. The wind howled and the water rose and what was revealed was that the poor in America shall be left to suffer and die while the President of the United States fiddles and tells them to eat cake.

That's not a joke. The day the hurricane hit and the levees broke, Mr. Bush, John McCain and their rich pals were stuffing themselves with cake. A full day after the levees broke (the same levees whose repair funding he had cut), Mr. Bush was playing a guitar some country singer gave him. All this while New Orleans sank under water.

It would take ANOTHER day before the President would do a flyover in his jumbo jet, peeking out the window at the misery 2500 feet below him as he flew back to his second home in DC. It would then be TWO MORE DAYS before a trickle of federal aid and troops would arrive. This was no seven minutes in a sitting trance while children read "My Pet Goat" to him. This was FOUR DAYS of doing nothing other than saying "Brownie (FEMA director Michael Brown), you're doing a heck of a job!"

My Republican friends, does it bother you that we are the laughing stock of the world?

And on this sacred day of remembrance, do you think we honor or shame those who died on 9/11/01? If we learned nothing and find ourselves today every bit as vulnerable and unprepared as we were on that bright sunny morning, then did the 3,000 die in vain?

Our vulnerability is not just about dealing with terrorists or natural disasters. We are vulnerable and unsafe because we allow one in eight Americans to live in horrible poverty. We accept an education system where one in six children never graduate and most of those who do can't string a coherent sentence together. The middle class can't pay the mortgage or the hospital bills and 45 million have no health coverage whatsoever.

Are we safe? Do you really feel safe? You can only move so far out and build so many gated communities before the fruit of what you've sown will be crashing through your walls and demanding retribution. Do you really want to wait until that happens? Or is it your hope that if they are left alone long enough to soil themselves and shoot themselves and drown in the filth that fills the street that maybe the problem will somehow go away?

I know you know better. You gave the country and the world a man who wasn't up for the job and all he does is hire people who aren't up for the job. You did this to us, to the world, to the people of New Orleans. Please fix it. Bush is yours. And you know, for our peace and safety and security, this has to be fixed. What do you propose?

I have an idea, and it isn't a horse show.

Yours,

Michael Moore


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh hell, I already can hear Exodus leading a Republican charge...

*barracades himself*

Through tiny slot: Since our last debate was too one sided, anyone think it would be a good idea to use this this for our first debate?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

MM needs to die.

ps- hi danny


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

if you believe michael moore you have more problems then voting for bush.

it is like trusting jesse jackson


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Oh hell, I already can hear Exodus leading a Republican charge...
> 
> *barracades himself*
> 
> Through tiny slot: Since our last debate was too one sided, anyone think it would be a good idea to use this this for our first debate?


the problem is as i see it, the majority of pfury are right wing republicans.... talk about one sided









this will end the same way as all of the other political debates on here: with petty backbiting and....

"you're stupid"
"well you're a dickface"
"i'll kick your ass!"
"NOT IF I KICK YOURS FIRST!"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Oh hell, I already can hear Exodus leading a Republican charge...
> 
> *barracades himself*
> 
> Through tiny slot: Since our last debate was too one sided, anyone think it would be a good idea to use this this for our first debate?


the problem is as i see it, the majority of pfury are right wing republicans.... talk about one sided









this will end the same way as all of the other political debates on here: with petty backbiting and....

"you're stupid"
"well you're a dickface"
"i'll kick your ass!"
"NOT IF I KICK YOURS FIRST!"
[/quote]

You would be suprised at the amount of canad... err liberals we have here


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> if you believe michael moore you have more problems then voting for bush.
> 
> it is like trusting jesse jackson


Wow and I thought I could have expected more from the Moore haters.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i like the comment about Chertoff, MM is a idiot and all people that are uninformed listen to him.

"Prior to that, Chertoff spent more than a decade as a federal prosecutor, including service as U.S. Attorney for the District of New Jersey, First Assistant U.S. Attorney for the District of New Jersey, and Assistant U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York. As United States Attorney, Chertoff investigated and prosecuted several significant cases of political corruption, organized crime, and corporate fraud.

Chertoff graduated magna cum laude from Harvard College in 1975 and magna cum laude from Harvard Law School in 1978. From 1979-1980 he served as a clerk to Supreme Court Justice William Brennan, Jr."

http://www.dhs.gov/dhspublic/display?theme=11&content=4353


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Oh hell, I already can hear Exodus leading a Republican charge...
> 
> *barracades himself*
> 
> Through tiny slot: Since our last debate was too one sided, anyone think it would be a good idea to use this this for our first debate?


the problem is as i see it, the majority of pfury are right wing republicans.... talk about one sided









this will end the same way as all of the other political debates on here: with petty backbiting and....

"you're stupid"
"well you're a dickface"
"i'll kick your ass!"
"NOT IF I KICK YOURS FIRST!"
[/quote]

No their wont, NOT IF I KICK YOUR ASS FIRST!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

What really needs to be said about Moore that already isnt know?
Hes just another liberal with an agenda.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Fido said:


> if you believe michael moore you have more problems then voting for bush.
> 
> it is like trusting jesse jackson


Wow and I thought I could have expected more from the Moore haters.








[/quote]

Why waste our time time and time again this asshole rants. he has a website like an asshole with 8.99 and a keyboard.

i don't hatwe MM, he is just boring me these days


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Oh hell, I already can hear Exodus leading a Republican charge...
> 
> *barracades himself*
> 
> Through tiny slot: Since our last debate was too one sided, anyone think it would be a good idea to use this this for our first debate?


the problem is as i see it, the majority of pfury are right wing republicans.... talk about one sided









this will end the same way as all of the other political debates on here: with petty backbiting and....

"you're stupid"
"well you're a dickface"
"i'll kick your ass!"
"NOT IF I KICK YOURS FIRST!"
[/quote]

Thats why I do my best to stay out of the political threads


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> What really needs to be said about Moore that already isnt know?
> Hes just another liberal with an agenda.


"What I am condemning is that one power, with a president 
who has no foresight, who cannot think properly, is now wanting 
to plunge the world into a holocaust." 
--Nelson Mandela, 1/30/03 in South Africa

"The reason we start a war is to fight a war, win a war, 
thereby causing no more war!"
--George W. Bush, The first Presidential debate


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> i like the comment about Chertoff, MM is a idiot and all people that are uninformed listen to him.
> 
> "Prior to that, Chertoff spent more than a decade as a federal prosecutor, including service as U.S. Attorney for the District of New Jersey, First Assistant U.S. Attorney for the District of New Jersey, and Assistant U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York. As United States Attorney, Chertoff investigated and prosecuted several significant cases of political corruption, organized crime, and corporate fraud.
> 
> ...


Still no security history, just a bunch of court experience. So I guess since he help write the Patriot Act, we are supposed to feel secure?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Oh hell, I already can hear Exodus leading a Republican charge...
> 
> *barracades himself*
> 
> Through tiny slot: Since our last debate was too one sided, anyone think it would be a good idea to use this this for our first debate?


the problem is as i see it, the majority of pfury are right wing republicans.... talk about one sided









this will end the same way as all of the other political debates on here: with petty backbiting and....

"you're stupid"
"well you're a dickface"
"i'll kick your ass!"
"NOT IF I KICK YOURS FIRST!"
[/quote]

You would be suprised at the amount of canad... err liberals we have here
[/quote]

ahem. not all liberals here are canadian. i'm a liberal democrat and damn proud of it. i do not like the president per say, but he WAS elected fair and square, and as far as i'm concerned, i'll just do my civic duty and vote next time and hope that we get someone a bit more to my liking. there is no use bitching about majority rule if you didn't go out and vote for your beliefs... i did and yes, it sucks at the outcome, but jesus christ - GET OVER IT and try harder next time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> if you believe michael moore you have more problems then voting for bush.
> 
> it is like trusting jesse jackson


Wow and I thought I could have expected more from the Moore haters.








[/quote]

Why waste our time time and time again this asshole rants. he has a website like an asshole with 8.99 and a keyboard.

i don't hatwe MM, he is just boring me these days








[/quote]

Well maybe its time for you to check the time on your time-keeping time keeper. The time for our times timely revulotion is coming....in a timely fashion.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

"During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet"

Al Gore - March 9, 1999 on CNN

I got lots of quotes too??


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> "During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet"
> 
> Al Gore - March 9, 1999 on CNN
> 
> I got lots of quotes too??


What hell...Gore?

Man, Im not a Demo or a Repub, because I dont know where they stand on the issues...but as a nation effected by Bush's policies, and as a HUMAN being, I think Bush is a chicken pock on the skin of humankind.

So why do the people of the states keep scratching it?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

What hell what? Your spouting some quotes so I wanted to spout some as well. Ya while were at it lets hear some more Mandela quotes. Hey, you got any quotes from Mandela where hes sh*t talking Clark?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Fido said:


> i like the comment about Chertoff, MM is a idiot and all people that are uninformed listen to him.
> 
> "Prior to that, Chertoff spent more than a decade as a federal prosecutor, including service as U.S. Attorney for the District of New Jersey, First Assistant U.S. Attorney for the District of New Jersey, and Assistant U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York. As United States Attorney, Chertoff investigated and prosecuted several significant cases of political corruption, organized crime, and corporate fraud.
> 
> ...


Still no security history, just a bunch of court experience. So I guess since he help write the Patriot Act, we are supposed to feel secure?








[/quote]

defending the constution that protects our land is not security?????????? wait this is fido trying to talk to me.

organized crime-homeland security threat
corporate fraud-homeland secuirty threat

Federal prosecutor, what else do you want? the only better job qualifications for homeland security would be the homeland security advisor, wait that is what he is


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> "During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet"
> 
> Al Gore - March 9, 1999 on CNN
> 
> I got lots of quotes too??


http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp

Next please...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

GEORGE W. BUSH 
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue 
Washington, DC 20520

RESUME

EDUCATION AND EXPERIENCE:

Law Enforcement: 
I was arrested in Kennebunkport, Maine, in 1976 for driving under the influence of alcohol. I pled guilty, paid a fine, and had my driver's license suspended for 30 days. My Texas driving record has been "lost" and is not available.

Military: 
I joined the Texas Air National Guard and went AWOL. I refused to take a drug test or answer any questions about my drug use. By joining the Texas Air National Guard, I was able to avoid combat duty in Vietnam.

College: 
I graduated from Yale University with a low C average. I was a cheerleader.

PAST WORK EXPERIENCE:

I ran for U.S. Congress and lost. I began my career in the oil business in Midland, Texas, in 1975. I bought an oil company, but couldn't find any oil in Texas. The company went bankrupt shortly after I sold all my stock. I bought the Texas Rangers baseball team in a sweetheart deal that took land using taxpayer money. With the help of my father and our friends in the oil industry (including Enron CEO Ken Lay), I was elected governor of Texas.

ACCOMPLISHMENTS AS GOVERNOR OF TEXAS:

- - I changed Texas pollution laws to favor power and oil companies, making Texas the most polluted state in the Union. During my tenure, Houston replaced Los Angeles as the most smog-ridden city in America.
- - I cut taxes and bankrupted the Texas treasury to the tune of billions in borrowed money. 
- - I set the record for the most executions by any governor in American history. 
- - With the help of my brother, the governor of Florida, and my father's appointments to the Supreme Court, I became President after losing by over 500,000 votes.

ACCOMPLISHMENTS AS PRESIDENT:

- - I am the first President in U.S. history to enter office with a criminal record. 
- - I invaded and occupied two countries at a continuing cost of over one billion dollars per week. 
- - I spent the U.S. surplus and effectively bankrupted the U.S. Treasury. 
- - I shattered the record for the largest annual deficit in U.S. history. 
- - I set an economic record for most private bankruptcies filed in any 12-month period. 
- - I set the all-time record for most foreclosures in a 12-month period. 
- - I set the all-time record for the biggest drop in the history of the U.S. stock market. In my first year in office, over 2 million Americans lost their jobs and that trend continues every month.
- - I'm proud that the members of my cabinet are the richest of any administration in U.S. history. My "poorest millionaire," Condoleeza Rice, has a Chevron oil tanker named after her.
- - I set the record for most campaign fund-raising trips by a U.S. President. 
- - I am the all-time U.S. and world record-holder for receiving the most corporate campaign donations.
- - My largest lifetime campaign contributor, and one of my best friends, Kenneth Lay, presided over the largest corporate bankruptcy fraud in U.S. History, Enron.
- - My political party used Enron private jets and corporate attorneys to assure my success with the U.S. Supreme Court during my election decision.
- - I have protected my friends at Enron and Halliburton against investigation or prosecution. More time and money was spent investigating the Monica Lewinsky affair than has been spent investigating one of the biggest corporate rip-offs in history. I presided over the biggest energy crisis in U.S. history and refused to intervene when corruption involving the oil industry was revealed.
- - I presided over the highest gasoline prices in U.S. history. 
- - I changed the U.S. policy to allow convicted criminals to be awarded government contracts. 
- - I appointed more convicted criminals to administration than any President in U.S. history. 
- - I created the Ministry of Homeland Security, the largest bureaucracy in the history of the United States government.
- - I've broken more international treaties than any President in U.S. history. 
- - I am the first President in U.S. history to have the United Nations remove the U.S. from the Human Rights Commission.
- - I withdrew the U.S. from the World Court of Law. 
- - I refused to allow inspector's access to U.S. "prisoners of war" detainees and thereby have refused to abide by the Geneva Convention.
- - I am the first President in history to refuse United Nations election inspectors (during the 2002 U.S. election).
- - I set the record for fewest numbers of press conferences of any President since the advent of television.
- - I set the all-time record for most days on vacation in any one-year period. After taking off the entire month of August, I presided over the worst security failure in U.S. history.
- - I garnered the most sympathy ever for the U.S. after the World Trade Center attacks and less than a year later made the U.S. the most hated country in the world, the largest failure of diplomacy in world history.
- - I have set the all-time record for most people worldwide to simultaneously protest me in public venues (15 million people), shattering the record for protests against any person in the history of mankind.
- - I am the first President in U.S. history to order an unprovoked, pre-emptive attack and the military occupation of a sovereign nation. I did so against the will of the United Nations, the majority of U.S. citizens, and the world community.
- - I have cut health care benefits for war veterans and support a cut in duty benefits for active duty troops and their families in wartime.
- - In my State of the Union Address, I lied about our reasons for attacking Iraq and then blamed the lies on our British friends.
- - I am the first President in history to have a majority of Europeans (71%) view my presidency as the biggest threat to world peace and security.
- - I am supporting development of a nuclear "Tactical Bunker Buster," a WMD. 
- - I have so far failed to fulfill my pledge to bring Osama Bin Laden to justice.

RECORDS AND REFERENCES:

- - All records of my tenure as governor of Texas are now in my father's library, sealed and unavailable for public view.
- - All records of SEC investigations into my insider trading and my bankrupt companies are sealed in secrecy and unavailable for public view.
- - All records or minutes from meetings that I, or my Vice-President, attended regarding public energy policy are sealed in secrecy and unavailable for public review.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Fido said:


> "During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet"
> 
> Al Gore - March 9, 1999 on CNN
> 
> I got lots of quotes too??


http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp

Next please...:laugh:
[/quote]

dude i can pull up a website that says elvis is alive. 
http://www.hawaiicam.com/index.php/hawaiic...nging_at_night/

Do you believe everything on the internet?????


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Fido said:


> "During my service in the United States Congress, I took the initiative in creating the Internet"
> 
> Al Gore - March 9, 1999 on CNN
> 
> I got lots of quotes too??


http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp

Next please...:laugh:
[/quote]

Ahh of course.. A liberal taken out of centext. The minute a republican says something about blacks and abortion and crime the liberals are up in arms. So a liberal can be taken out of context, but we much hang the conservative. Hmmm, sounds alot like what happened to poor mr. Lott.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A Letter to All Who Voted for George W. Bush from Michael Moore?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> GEORGE W. BUSH
> 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue
> Washington, DC 20520
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the replies to this!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Crazy Liberals :laugh:


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

jesus, when is mm gonna die of a heart attack already?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ahhh ex0dus...you silly silly misinformed conservative....al gore said "i took the initiative in creating the internet" now, i invite you to check out this page which you probably wont click on because you're one of those right-wing followers who never wants to hear a differing opinion and certainly can't take the pain and embarrassment of being corrected. but anyway, here it is for anyone who actually wants to find out the truth about the invention of the internet and what gore had to do with it...

http://www.perkel.com/politics/gore/internet.htm

i invite all the conservatives that use that quote as a joke to read through that page of truth, and drink plenty of water, i know its a lot of information to absorb at once, but bear with me, dont let your head overhead from the intense TRUTHFULLNESS, because i know that truthfullness is not exactly what the right-wing party is concerned with...have fun...


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

[/quote]

ahem. not all liberals here are canadian. i'm a liberal democrat and damn proud of it. i do not like the president per say, but he WAS elected fair and square, and as far as i'm concerned, i'll just do my civic duty and vote next time and hope that we get someone a bit more to my liking. there is no use bitching about majority rule if you didn't go out and vote for your beliefs... i did and yes, it sucks at the outcome, but jesus christ - GET OVER IT and try harder next time!
[/quote]

Nice to hear from a smart liberal democrat on P-fury! There are adults here.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ahhh ex0dus...you silly silly misinformed conservative....al gore said "i took the initiative in creating the internet" now, i invite you to check out this page which you probably wont click on because you're one of those right-wing followers who never wants to hear a differing opinion and certainly can't take the pain and embarrassment of being corrected. but anyway, here it is for anyone who actually wants to find out the truth about the invention of the internet and what gore had to do with it...
> 
> http://www.perkel.com/politics/gore/internet.htm
> 
> i invite all the conservatives that use that quote as a joke to read through that page of truth, and drink plenty of water, i know its a lot of information to absorb at once, but bear with me, dont let your head overhead from the intense TRUTHFULLNESS, because i know that truthfullness is not exactly what the right-wing party is concerned with...have fun...


O dear. What happened here? I leave for two days and I come back to this!?! Ahh well I don't know if I can just let things like this slide.

First of all r1dermon, taking qoutes out of context and using them to make someone look bad it all you liberals seem to do. It was said here before, Bush's stupidity is just a fabrication of the media. I mean liberals too won't hear a differing opinion. Look at yourself, you could read qoutes all day from Bush or Cheney saying something out of context that makes them look bad, and you would probably sit and laugh saying how stupid they are. But the moment one qoute is taken out of context from a Democrat, one that didn't even have a comment making fun of the person, your all over it defending it. It sickens me.
Are you so vain that you can't admit that people, especially liberals, make mistakes. Are you such a self centered Liberal that you think only Liberals take their time to look at the other side, and Conservatives just sit there and only hear what they want to?? If so I pitty you, of course, they do say ignorance is bliss.
Both parties are like that. Of course, this doesn't mean everyone does it, it just means that no matter what party it is, people will ignore the other side and only listen to what they want to. It's only human. And you think you know what truthfullness is??? Bullshit. I doubt anyone really knows truthfullness, they just have opinions on it.

And am I the only one noticing everytime that very large and irritating man, Michael Moore, talks, he sounds more and more like a communist??


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

> Nice to hear from a smart liberal democrat on P-fury! There are adults here.


Since when are people not smart for having a political opinions?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Oh hell, I already can hear Exodus leading a Republican charge...
> 
> *barracades himself*
> 
> Through tiny slot: Since our last debate was too one sided, anyone think it would be a good idea to use this this for our first debate?


the problem is as i see it, the majority of pfury are right wing republicans.... talk about one sided









this will end the same way as all of the other political debates on here: with petty backbiting and....

"you're stupid"
"well you're a dickface"
"i'll kick your ass!"
"NOT IF I KICK YOURS FIRST!"
[/quote]
and someone getting banned :laugh:


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Michael Moore is still an idiot.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

he can suck my dick

why is he still living in the US then? he can get his fatass to canada if he doesnt like it


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> he can get his fatass to canada if he doesnt like it


Yeah Canada is the best place to live


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Guys,

I would leave Nelson Mandela out of this. There is no need to bring him into this debate. The world could do with more people like him and less with the people you are all bickering over!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Waste of my time to read anything from Michael Moore.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Dumb!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

u guys got some real convincing arguments......too bad i c more personal attacks than anything..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Mrs Natt, I know your just joking, but some people actually think this. They completly forget the liberal transgressions, hmmm. Senator Robert Byrd, how many blacks died at his hands? Civil rights act of 1964? What party was responsible for that, Kennedy gets all the credit but that bullshit.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

Bush is an idiot.. he cant even speak english lmao...douche bag..rigged the election too


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> Bush is an idiot.. he cant even speak english lmao...douche bag..rigged the election too


Proof of a rigged election?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Mrs Natt, I know your just joking, but some people actually think this. They completly forget the liberal transgressions, hmmm. Senator Robert Byrd, how many blacks died at his hands? Civil rights act of 1964? What party was responsible for that, Kennedy gets all the credit but that bullshit.
[/quote]

Here we go again


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

his letter was too long. Didnt need to waste time reading it. I got the message after the first 2 paragraphs.....im just gonna answer his question, with yet another question.

Michael Moore, how does it feel to be an overweight fat tub of butter?

loose some weight ya fat Fu*k-ya


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Fido said:


> Copied directly from Michael Moore's website.....
> 
> To All My Fellow Americans Who Voted for George W. Bush:
> 
> ...


Copied directly from the mind of John M. Phan...

To all my fellow P-furians who don't really give a care to what Michael Moore says;

On this, the umpteenth post of how Michael Moore keeps ranting about how President Bush sucks, and how we shouldn't belong in Iraq and how once again Bush has failed to lead this country, how does it feel to read it for another time?

How does it feel to watch him gobble more cheeseburgers and rant off his mouth about a country he so "dearly loves"? Blah, blah, blah, yakity, yakity, yakity, MORE CHEESEBURGERS IN HIS BELLY. Fido quit posting "political threads" after you know where everybody stands....blah, blah, blah, Indianapolis Colts rule, followed by the San Diego Chargers, whoa-dey blahsy, blahsy, Patriots are overrated and K_fizzly is a Bengals bandwagoneer.

I propose that we have a horse race, a horse race to see who can beat michael moore at a pie eating contest.

Thats my idea, whats yours?

Yours truly and deeply,

John M. Phan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Always nice to see a mature debate between the liberals who support Bush and the liberals who oppose Bush


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Copied directly from Michael Moore's website.....
> 
> To All My Fellow Americans Who Voted for George W. Bush:
> 
> ...


Copied directly from the mind of John M. Phan...

To all my fellow P-furians who don't really give a care to what Michael Moore says;

On this, the umpteenth post of how Michael Moore keeps ranting about how President Bush sucks, and how we shouldn't belong in Iraq and how once again Bush has failed to lead this country, how does it feel to read it for another time?

How does it feel to watch him gobble more cheeseburgers and rant off his mouth about a country he so "dearly loves"? Blah, blah, blah, yakity, yakity, yakity, MORE CHEESEBURGERS IN HIS BELLY. Fido quit posting "political threads" after you know where everybody stands....blah, blah, blah, Indianapolis Colts rule, followed by the San Diego Chargers, whoa-dey blahsy, blahsy, Patriots are overrated and K_fizzly is a Bengals bandwagoneer.

I propose that we have a horse race, a horse race to see who can beat michael moore at a pie eating contest.

Thats my idea, whats yours?

Yours truly and deeply,

John M. Phan








[/quote]

My thoughts is that was hilarious.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Mrs Natt, I know your just joking, but some people actually think this. They completly forget the liberal transgressions, hmmm. Senator Robert Byrd, how many blacks died at his hands? Civil rights act of 1964? What party was responsible for that, Kennedy gets all the credit but that bullshit.
[/quote]
Sometimes no matter how many facts you point out, people will still believe what they want to believe.

I like JFK. He may not have done much given his short term, however I like to give him credit for the following:

_And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country.

My fellow citizens of the world: ask not what America will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of man. _

As a friend of mine always says, "Im a strict Constitutionalist"....Im starting to like that term more and more.

Politics is a dirty game. All parties have their fair share of faults. However, citizens of this country need to understand that just because the weather goes bad in your town, just because an act of terrorism happens in our country, etc etc...does not mean its the Presidents fault. It gets annoying when all people can do is point fingers at the president and blame him for everything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Mrs Natt, I know your just joking, but some people actually think this. They completly forget the liberal transgressions, hmmm. Senator Robert Byrd, how many blacks died at his hands? Civil rights act of 1964? What party was responsible for that, Kennedy gets all the credit but that bullshit.
[/quote]
Sometimes no matter how many facts you point out, people will still believe what they want to believe.

I like JFK. He may not have done much given his short term, however I like to give him credit for the following:

_And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country.

My fellow citizens of the world: ask not what America will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of man. _

As a friend of mine always says, "Im a strict Constitutionalist"....Im starting to like that term more and more.

Politics is a dirty game. All parties have their fair share of faults. However, citizens of this country need to understand that just because the weather goes bad in your town, just because an act of terrorism happens in our country, etc etc...does not mean its the Presidents fault. It gets annoying when all people can do is point fingers at the president and blame him for everything.
[/quote]

The constitution was written a hundred years ago though, wasnt it? Isnt it about time you guys adapted to the new world?

Who is to say hardcore christians are wrong when they say modern lifestyle is sinful...they are still following docterine written many years ago...

And for christ sake people, colour is spealt like so: COLO*U*R


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Mrs Natt, I know your just joking, but some people actually think this. They completly forget the liberal transgressions, hmmm. Senator Robert Byrd, how many blacks died at his hands? Civil rights act of 1964? What party was responsible for that, Kennedy gets all the credit but that bullshit.
[/quote]
Sometimes no matter how many facts you point out, people will still believe what they want to believe.

I like JFK. He may not have done much given his short term, however I like to give him credit for the following:

_And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country.

My fellow citizens of the world: ask not what America will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of man. _

As a friend of mine always says, "Im a strict Constitutionalist"....Im starting to like that term more and more.

Politics is a dirty game. All parties have their fair share of faults. However, citizens of this country need to understand that just because the weather goes bad in your town, just because an act of terrorism happens in our country, etc etc...does not mean its the Presidents fault. It gets annoying when all people can do is point fingers at the president and blame him for everything.
[/quote]

The constitution was written a hundred years ago though, wasnt it? Isnt it about time you guys adapted to the new world?

[/quote]

Whats wrong with the US Constitution? Its a living document...it applies as much truth then as it does now. Its what grants us are inalienable rights. I dont see how its holding us back from adapting to the "new world"...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Mrs Natt, I know your just joking, but some people actually think this. They completly forget the liberal transgressions, hmmm. Senator Robert Byrd, how many blacks died at his hands? Civil rights act of 1964? What party was responsible for that, Kennedy gets all the credit but that bullshit.
[/quote]
Sometimes no matter how many facts you point out, people will still believe what they want to believe.

I like JFK. He may not have done much given his short term, however I like to give him credit for the following:

_And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country.

My fellow citizens of the world: ask not what America will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of man. _

As a friend of mine always says, "Im a strict Constitutionalist"....Im starting to like that term more and more.

Politics is a dirty game. All parties have their fair share of faults. However, citizens of this country need to understand that just because the weather goes bad in your town, just because an act of terrorism happens in our country, etc etc...does not mean its the Presidents fault. It gets annoying when all people can do is point fingers at the president and blame him for everything.
[/quote]

The constitution was written a hundred years ago though, wasnt it? Isnt it about time you guys adapted to the new world?

[/quote]

Whats wrong with the US Constitution? Its a living document...it applies as much truth then as it does now. Its what grants us are inalienable rights. I dont see how its holding us back from adapting to the "new world"...:rock:
[/quote]

Is it in the constitution that every man has the right to ear arms? I believe that imposes on the fellow man's security, which alone proves the constitution does not work.

Im sure living in Florida is real fun right now...Deadly Force, what is this, Israel?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Whats wrong with the US Constitution? Its a living document...it applies as much truth then as it does now. Its what grants us are inalienable rights. I dont see how its holding us back from adapting to the "new world"...:rock:


Is it in the constitution that every man has the right to ear arms? I believe that imposes on the fellow man's security, which alone proves the constitution does not work.

Im sure living in Florida is real fun right now...Deadly Force, what is this, Israel?
[/quote]
Amendment 2, right to bear arms. Whats wrong with that? People go hunting all the time in America. Some still do it for mere survival. Also for safety/security reasons as well. If someone breaks into your house and threatens to kill your family are you going to be as opposed to the 2nd Amendment as you are now?

Whats wrong with Florida right now?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

I know better than to get into an arguement with a mod on here, so I'll walk away


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I know better than to get into an arguement with a mod on here, so I'll walk away


What?! Are you serious? Its just a small debate if anything. Since when have we done any reprimanding to anyone who got into a debate with us? Sounds like a cop out if anything, but whatever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I know better than to get into an arguement with a mod on here, so I'll walk away


What?! Are you serious? Its just a small debate if anything. Since when have we done any reprimanding to anyone who got into a debate with us? Sounds like a cop out if anything, but whatever.








[/quote]

I sense I am being provoked :laugh:

But why would I put my anti-americano patriotic liberal thoughts on a forum consisting of many american conservatives...especially when I am debating with one of the most respected and liked mods on the forum...it doesnt matter what I say, Im still going to have sh*t thrown at my from all sides, which lead to Exodus making personal attacks.









So you can call it a cop out or whatever, thats cool









By the way, I hope you dont feel threatened.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I know better than to get into an arguement with a mod on here, so I'll walk away


What?! Are you serious? Its just a small debate if anything. Since when have we done any reprimanding to anyone who got into a debate with us? Sounds like a cop out if anything, but whatever.








[/quote]

I sense I am being provoked :laugh:

But why would I put my anti-americano patriotic liberal thoughts on a forum consisting of many american conservatives...especially when I am debating with one of the most respected and liked mods on the forum...it doesnt matter what I say, Im still going to have sh*t thrown at my from all sides, which lead to Exodus making personal attacks.









So you can call it a cop out or whatever, thats cool









By the way, I hope you dont feel threatened.
[/quote]

Hadn't heard of that law. Thats interesting. It has its pros as well as cons. Though I believe in the right to bear arms, I believe in it for personal/private use. IE: On your property for safety/security reasons, to go hunting, etc. I dont believe they should be allowed in public places such as schools/malls/concerts/etc just in case someone should feel "threatened." There are other means of self-defense that have been invented to protect you than using a gun. Such as stun guns/mace/classes that teach you self-defense/etc. I dont know about Florida but for California, in order to purchase a gun, you need to go through a criminal screening process and meet age requirements.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Kanye West, they should have left his mouth wired shut.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> He forgot to add that Bush caused all the Hurricanes throughout time.


Yeah cause Bush hates black people!








[/quote]

Mrs Natt, I know your just joking, but some people actually think this. They completly forget the liberal transgressions, hmmm. Senator Robert Byrd, how many blacks died at his hands? Civil rights act of 1964? What party was responsible for that, Kennedy gets all the credit but that bullshit.
[/quote]
Sometimes no matter how many facts you point out, people will still believe what they want to believe.

I like JFK. He may not have done much given his short term, however I like to give him credit for the following:

_And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country.

My fellow citizens of the world: ask not what America will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of man. _

As a friend of mine always says, "Im a strict Constitutionalist"....Im starting to like that term more and more.

Politics is a dirty game. All parties have their fair share of faults. However, citizens of this country need to understand that just because the weather goes bad in your town, just because an act of terrorism happens in our country, etc etc...does not mean its the Presidents fault. It gets annoying when all people can do is point fingers at the president and blame him for everything.
[/quote]

The constitution was written a hundred years ago though, wasnt it? Isnt it about time you guys adapted to the new world?

[/quote]

Whats wrong with the US Constitution? Its a living document...it applies as much truth then as it does now. Its what grants us are inalienable rights. I dont see how its holding us back from adapting to the "new world"...:rock:
[/quote]

Is it in the constitution that every man has the right to ear arms? I believe that imposes on the fellow man's security, which alone proves the *constitution does not work*.

Im sure living in Florida is real fun right now...Deadly Force, what is this, Israel?
[/quote]

No freedom of speech than, either ?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I know better than to get into an arguement with a mod on here, so I'll walk away


What?! Are you serious? Its just a small debate if anything. Since when have we done any reprimanding to anyone who got into a debate with us? Sounds like a cop out if anything, but whatever.








[/quote]

I sense I am being provoked :laugh:

But why would I put my anti-americano patriotic liberal thoughts on a forum consisting of many american conservatives...especially when I am debating with one of the most respected and liked mods on the forum...it doesnt matter what I say, Im still going to have sh*t thrown at my from all sides, which lead to Exodus making personal attacks.









So you can call it a cop out or whatever, thats cool









By the way, I hope you dont feel threatened.
[/quote]

Making personal attacks? Ah, come on now Danny. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, its just that everyone that doesnt share my opinions is wrong.








You have quickly become my favorite liberal canuck here, so i wont personally attack you. Have I yet in this topic?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sad thing is, alot of what MM posted is true... in its own context.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> sad thing is, alot of what MM posted is true... in its own context.


True. MOST of what this guy says is based of true events, its to bad he spins the facts so bad that any truth is lost in his demented spin.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

But the part of BUSH sitting at home chillin while people were dying IS TRUE...

Bush does take tooooo many vacations, considering he probably has the MOST important job in the country...

I only get 3 weeks of vacation a year


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

A President is never truly on 'vacation'. Would you agree or disagree with this statement?

Yes, I know... Buch didnt react to katrina because the people were _____

black?
poor AND black?
poor?

Sen Byrd was in the ____ and prob killed hundreds of _______

hunting club?
birds??

kkk??
blacks??


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I would say,

"Bush didnt react, because he doesnt care about anyone but himself"



Ex0dus said:


> A President is never truly on 'vacation'. Would you agree or disagree with this statement?


To that I would say: I go to work everyday... but when I "work from home", all I do is BS around and sleep till noon... but I am "working"

you know that you would rather work from home and BS all day... but the reality is: we all have to get up early and go to work...

but the guy with the MOST IMPORTANT JOB, gets to work from home?!?!?!?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i am open to arguments about "liberals" and how bad they are for "your" country. wether you like it or not(this goes out to ALL conservatives that feel that liberals are the worst thing EVER) i live here to. my ancesters had just as much to do with the formation of this country as yours did. i have JUST AS MUCH RIGHT to say whatever i feel about a particular issue as you do without being demeaned because of someone elses morals. i am not obligated nor am i compelled to share your view or anything to do with your view, HOWEVER, unsubstantiated claims about liberals being comunists is facist in and of itself, if you consider this a democracy, then you'd drop that entire argument, because it makes all conservatives look stupid. im not trying to poke at anyone or any particular party affiliation, im pointing out opposing FACTS, the FACT is, that what AL GORE said, is what AL GORE said, and it has been butchered, EVEN BY BUSH HIMSELF, to make al gore look stupid, when in fact, its bush's stupidity that he couldnt figure out a gramatically correct sentance. i am sick of this bullshit notion that if i dont like bush then i dont like america...if i dont have american flag underware then i must not be american, just because i question my government for GOOD reasons, does not mean that im anarchist or communist...i believe in TRUE democracy, and lately, i've not been seeing it. ALL i want is the right guy for the job, and BUSH is not the right guy in my opinion. he's got way too many ties to other people/businesses and is way too connected with oil for our own good. honestly, john mccain was my favorite choice, but he didnt run, so i decided to take the lesser of two evils in john kerry. there are two issues between me and the liberal philosophy, but i can put those aside, because there are WAY more than two issues between me and the conservative philosophy. im in favor of gun rights and im also pro-life. however, i dont believe that religion should run a country, look at the middle east, thats what happens when it does, and so i reject every piece of religious garbage that bush and his buddies spill everytime something happens to OUR country. i should not be subjected to his religious beliefs...isnt that the american way?

one more thing, just to specify, i am roman catholic and i do believe in god...just because i reject bush's philosophy doesnt mean that im not religious in part. however, i believe in and will fight for, others freedom of religion. so for a country to accept one religion but reject another is in my opinion, a form of xenopho, and i cannot stand it.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Paragraphs are your friend.

Anyways, Michael Moore does have valid points... but who doesn't have valid points against someone they don't like and disagree with (espically the president)? I'm sure Michael Moore wouldn't do half as good of a job as Bush, and I'm sure he's also nowhere near his intelligence level.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Paragraphs are your friend.
> 
> Anyways, Michael Moore does have valid points... but who doesn't have valid points against someone they don't like and disagree with (espically the president)? I'm sure Michael Moore wouldn't do half as good of a job as Bush, and *I'm sure he's also nowhere near his intelligence level.*


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, he's just played out as dumb by the media. Bush scored higher than Kerry on tests.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Well, he's just played out as dumb by the media. Bush scored higher than Kerry on tests.










Not sure if that's sayin much.

I'd vote for Powell :laugh:


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Heh, good point.

And yeah, Powell for president... he'd definitely have my vote (well, when I can vote).


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i am open to arguments about "liberals" and how bad they are for "your" country. wether you like it or not(this goes out to ALL conservatives that feel that liberals are the worst thing EVER) i live here to. my ancesters had just as much to do with the formation of this country as yours did. i have JUST AS MUCH RIGHT to say whatever i feel about a particular issue as you do without being demeaned because of someone elses morals. i am not obligated nor am i compelled to share your view or anything to do with your view, HOWEVER, unsubstantiated claims about liberals being comunists is facist in and of itself, if you consider this a democracy, then you'd drop that entire argument, because it makes all conservatives look stupid. im not trying to poke at anyone or any particular party affiliation, im pointing out opposing FACTS, the FACT is, that what AL GORE said, is what AL GORE said, and it has been butchered, EVEN BY BUSH HIMSELF, to make al gore look stupid, when in fact, its bush's stupidity that he couldnt figure out a gramatically correct sentance. i am sick of this bullshit notion that if i dont like bush then i dont like america...if i dont have american flag underware then i must not be american, just because i question my government for GOOD reasons, does not mean that im anarchist or communist...i believe in TRUE democracy, and lately, i've not been seeing it. ALL i want is the right guy for the job, and BUSH is not the right guy in my opinion. he's got way too many ties to other people/businesses and is way too connected with oil for our own good. honestly, john mccain was my favorite choice, but he didnt run, so i decided to take the lesser of two evils in john kerry. there are two issues between me and the liberal philosophy, but i can put those aside, because there are WAY more than two issues between me and the conservative philosophy. im in favor of gun rights and im also pro-life. however, i dont believe that religion should run a country, look at the middle east, thats what happens when it does, and so i reject every piece of religious garbage that bush and his buddies spill everytime something happens to OUR country. i should not be subjected to his religious beliefs...isnt that the american way?
> 
> one more thing, just to specify, i am roman catholic and i do believe in god...just because i reject bush's philosophy doesnt mean that im not religious in part. however, i believe in and will fight for, others freedom of religion. so for a country to accept one religion but reject another is in my opinion, a form of xenopho, and i cannot stand it.


Well, as you mentioned the Gore comment, im assuming you are directing this towards me. Do I think Gore said he created the internet? No. It was a funny thing he said taken out of context. As I was pointing towards how many conservatives are taken out of context. If your whole arguement is im some stupid conservative because I think gore actually said he created the internet you need to click 'start' , 'turn off computer' and stay off the pc for a bit.








Im glad you can state openly your a liberal, thats fantastic. Noweher have I said that liberals are whats wrong with America, as a whole. However, some heads in the democratic party are whats wrong with america. IE, Dean, Clinton, Kennedy, McCain (hehe), Pelosi, etc.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the gore comment was directed at you, but not the entire rant. the entire rant was for every conservative on these boards to actually read and take note of. this is not the republicans country, and republicans are not the only "americans" here...the fact is, that every single republican pundit that i see on TV or elsewhere is always saying how liberals are going to be the death of this nation, and then thats all i hear from their followers...its like, speaking with republicans(the ones i've spoken to about politics) is like watching the previous nights episode of the o'reilly factor. but its not even him that gets the masses going, its sean hannity, i listened to his radio show one time on a rare occasion and any liberal who tried to make a case for kerry was immediately bashed as a moron and an MTV knownothing kid, while the republicans in the crowd were immediately labeled as "great americans" as hannity often calls people who are actually dumbass moron criminals just because they support bush. haha, i'd bet money that on one of hannitys transcripts for his show he calls tom delay a great american...its basically hypocracy that drives me nuts. and honestly, it comes from both sides of the political spectrum, i just find that more often its the republicans spewing it.

also, bush doesnt have great numbers as a president, and he sets himself up for these situations with what he says and does...you HAVE to agree with that. i have a book of bushisms, and most of them arent even that funny, they're just rediculously stupid...they make you ask the question, what the hell was bush thinking when he said that...

also, test scores dont mean sh*t, what, we invade a country and the outcome is going to be determined by whether or not you got a 100 on a calculus quiz second semester freshmen year at yale? i'd think that someone with combat experience would be preferrable...and since bush had no combat experience and kerry did...it would've seemed that kerry would've been the logical choice. please present me with arguments about what i've said, im seriously interested in speaking with a republican who can present facts as to why president bush has done more good than bad in his administration.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i am open to arguments about "liberals" and how bad they are for "your" country. wether you like it or not(this goes out to ALL conservatives that feel that liberals are the worst thing EVER) *i live here to. my ancesters had just as much to do with the formation of this country as yours did. i have JUST AS MUCH RIGHT to say whatever i feel about a particular issue as you do without being demeaned because of someone elses* morals.


The bold text is irrelevant. And morals, haha morals. Morals are straw men debate method. Morals tend to change with time and many people have seen that as time passed. Any conservative knows Bush isn't a conservative, if you have proof that he is conservative please present it. But, please, don't use the "he's conservative" because he talks about God approach, because that is apeshit "liberals" may be religious to right?



r1dermon said:


> i am not obligated nor am i compelled to share your view or anything to do with your view, HOWEVER, unsubstantiated claims about liberals being comunists is facist in and of itself, if you consider this a democracy, then you'd drop that entire argument, because it makes all conservatives look stupid. im not trying to poke at anyone or any particular party affiliation, im pointing out opposing FACTS, the FACT is, that what AL GORE said, is what AL GORE said, and it has been butchered, EVEN BY BUSH HIMSELF, to make al gore look stupid, when in fact, its bush's stupidity that he couldnt figure out a gramatically correct sentance. i am sick of this bullshit notion that if i dont like bush then i dont like america...if i dont have american flag underware then i must not be american, just because i question my government for GOOD reasons, does not mean that im anarchist or communist...i believe in TRUE democracy, and lately, i've not been seeing it.


That post is like _emo_tional hardcore man, and also a fallacy statement. Just as Al Gore had the right in a democracy to say his peace, George Bush had the right to wipe his ass with it. True democracy is a fallacy, limit democracy is the only democracy that has ever been and will continue to be.



r1dermon said:


> ALL i want is the right guy for the job, and BUSH is not the right guy in my opinion. he's got way too many ties to other people/businesses and is way too connected with oil for our own good. honestly, john mccain was my favorite choice, but he didnt run, so i decided to take the lesser of two evils in john kerry. there are two issues between me and the liberal philosophy, but i can put those aside, because there are WAY more than two issues between me and the conservative philosophy. im in favor of gun rights and im also pro-life. however, i dont believe that religion should run a country, look at the middle east, thats what happens when it does, and so i reject every piece of religious garbage that bush and his buddies spill everytime something happens to OUR country. i should not be subjected to his religious beliefs...isnt that the american way?


True, religion shouldn't run a country but neither should religion haters. What happens when religion doesn't run a country that doesn't happen to those that it does? Atheism as the official religion (doctrine) of the Soviet Union didn't stop violent acts or war.



r1dermon said:


> one more thing, just to specify, *i am roman catholic and i do believe in god...just because i reject bush's philosophy doesnt mean that im not religious in part. however, i believe in and will fight for, others freedom of religion. so for a country to accept one religion but reject another is in my opinion, a form of xenopho, and i cannot stand it.*


That coming for a relgious person, really speaks to me. Romanism is hypocritical but thats another topic.









Libertarianism is the way.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> Any conservative knows Bush isn't a conservative, if you have proof that he is conservative please present it. But, please, don't use the "he's conservative" because he talks about God approach, because that is apeshit "liberals" may be religious to right?


That's what I've been trying to say for some time now.. still waiting for someone to tell me what's so conservative about Bush... let's see, he cut taxes once.. and he doesn't like the idea of two men getting married.. and he wants to "protect" me from the evil green marijuana leaf.. nope, nope, still waiting


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Any conservative knows Bush isn't a conservative, if you have proof that he is conservative please present it. But, please, don't use the "he's conservative" because he talks about God approach, because that is apeshit "liberals" may be religious to right?


That's what I've been trying to say for some time now.. still waiting for someone to tell me what's so conservative about Bush... let's see, he cut taxes once.. and he doesn't like the idea of two men getting married.. and he wants to "protect" me from the evil green marijuana leaf.. nope, nope, still waiting
[/quote]










Its amazing but bitterly stupid because most people see those as conservative ideas, but most are authoritarian and to please political motivations and interests. With spending Bush isn't conservative, majority of conservatives want to limit big government not promote it with banning marriage and plants you smoke. Bush isn't conservative, its all counterfeit authoritarianism for political motivations and interests.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Let me remind you all that the great people of this Nation elected George W. Bush and again for a 2nd term. We, the people re-elected him because he stands for what we believe in.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I just believe its dangerous to mix conservatism, authoritarianism and counterfeit national responsibility. Getting re-elected by counterfeit conservatism isn't good for anyone and is dishonest. And uses people and their true beliefs against them. By people calling Bush conservative, its a spit in the face to real conservatives and fiscal responsibility.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Let me remind you all that the great people of this Nation elected George W. Bush and again for a 2nd term. We, the people re-elected him because he stands for what *we believe in.*


Yup. And it proves that we believe in liberalism


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Let me remind you all that the great people of this Nation elected George W. Bush and again for a 2nd term. We, the people re-elected him because he stands for what *we believe in.*


Yup. And it proves that we believe in liberalism
[/quote]
Does not matter what people say, the American people have spoken, twice.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Let me remind you all that the great people of this Nation elected George W. Bush and again for a 2nd term. We, the people re-elected him because he stands for what *we believe in.*


Yup. And it proves that we believe in liberalism
[/quote]
Does not matter what people say, the American people have spoken, twice.
[/quote]

Exactly; the people have spoken and elected a liberal, twice.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I still dont know about the first election... but who does?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, the american people have spoken, and half want him in...it really doesnt matter, there's nothing i can do about it...

back to the topic...and this will be my last post in this thread...dont call michael moore a big fat idiot just because he points out things which are wrong with this country. just because you have no retort, it doesnt make you sound any smarter by making fun of someone for the way they look, thats childish and quite revealing. why not use your brain and come back with something intelligent...that'll make him look stupider than any insult ever will...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

I think its halarious how all the conservatives are now using the excuse of Bush being a liberal. YOU VOTED REPUBLICAN! You alone had the power to keep him out,and you know that when voted for the Republicans, he would be the leader.

So dont play this "hes not as real conservative". He wouldnt even be in offic if all the conservatives hadnt voted him in, and because of that, Id say shes about as conservative as a politician can get.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think its halarious how all the conservatives are now using the excuse of Bush being a liberal. YOU VOTED REPUBLICAN! You alone had the power to keep him out,and you know that when voted for the Republicans, he would be the leader.


Well, I'd probably vote Libertarian if I had to do it again, but I am just one vote



> So dont play this "hes not as real conservative". He wouldnt even be in offic if all the conservatives hadnt voted him in, and because of that, Id say shes about as conservative as a politician can get.


Sorry, but that doesn't make one bit of sense


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think its halarious how all the conservatives are now using the excuse of Bush being a liberal. YOU VOTED REPUBLICAN! You alone had the power to keep him out,and you know that when voted for the Republicans, he would be the leader.
> 
> So dont play this "hes not as real conservative". He wouldnt even be in offic if all the conservatives hadnt voted him in, and because of that, Id say shes about as conservative as a politician can get.


Well when you have a country that votes either Democrat or Republican...I might as well pick the lesser of the two evils and Kerry just wasn't doing it for me. All he could talk about is his history with the military. I dont care about your history, I want to know what you're going to do with my future. Besides its kind of a null vote when my state votes Democrat anyways. (Thank you electoral college.)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So dont play this "hes not as real conservative". He wouldnt even be in offic if all the conservatives hadnt voted him in, and because of that, Id say shes about as conservative as a politician can get.


Gets out sign;


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Let me remind you all that the great people of this Nation elected George W. Bush and again for a 2nd term. We, the people re-elected him because he stands for what we believe in.


Didnt it have something to do with the 'buhu' scary "Axis of evil"? Propaganda like in the 1930 Germany.


----------



## crazlunatic (Oct 5, 2005)

forget Bush. I don't really like how he used propagnda to fool others into thinking Iraq had weapons of mass destruction, when they didn't.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

User said:


> So dont play this "hes not as real conservative". He wouldnt even be in offic if all the conservatives hadnt voted him in, and because of that, Id say shes about as conservative as a politician can get.


Gets out sign;









[/quote]

I meant your country as a whole. Once the election over, you become one again right? Then it was the country's choice.

BTW, are the Republicans like the Progressive Conservatives, and the Democrats like the Liberals of Canada?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

probably...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> BTW, are the Republicans like the Progressive Conservatives, and the Democrats like the Liberals of Canada?


Please is a null argument to keep going back and forth bashing someone for the party they belong to. You cant base a party by one person, if we did that then all party's but maybe the Green party would be fucked.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BTW, are the Republicans like the Progressive Conservatives, and the Democrats like the Liberals of Canada?


Please is a null argument to keep going back and forth bashing someone for the party they belong to. You cant base a party by one person, if we did that then all party's but maybe the Green party would be fucked.
[/quote]

?


----------

